# How big are yours?



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I made my first ever boilies tonight, just finished.....2am  

However, they look kinda big? Not as big as a golf ball, but maybe the size of the top of a shot glass would be the biggest one. I made a few that are the size of a two litre cap.

It was more of an experiment. I'm gonna tell you guys what I did, please give any suggestions/ideas:

First batch, used corn meal, vanilla, bisquick, sugar and the juice from a can of sweet corn. Mostly corn meal, a little sugar and bisquick and some vanilla. No water, just juice from the can. Made balls and boiled for 2 minutes or so.

Second batch, same with sugar free rasberry jello packet.

I went to Meijers and couldn't find half the things you guys talk about. What are just some basic boilie ingredients? I really have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Well.........  after looking at a web site mentioned in another post, I realized that my balls are too big. 

Where do I get the different flavorings? Will jello powders work or are liquids better? I'd hate to pay to order from across the pond...........


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

........."I realized that my balls are too big."

I wont even comment....hahahahah.

Anyway, Boilies range from Micros 6-8mm all the way up to 24mm...ive used double 22mm boilies and caught 15 lb. carp on them.

Bigger baits dont always keep the smaller carp away...but if there not bigger than a golf ball i bet ya they'll catch just fine.

IMO,
Scott

PS...about flavorings...man if you want a few awsome sources to get flavoring without ordering from the UK...give me a shout sometime!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

OK..OK...here ya go...:

http://carpanglersgroup.com/boilierecipes.html

http://www.carp.net/carp.htm

http://www.carp-uk.net/articles/boilies.htm

BUT Basic boilie ingredience..semolina or soya flour and eggs...at whatever else you want(flavors, spices, fishmeal, ect.)!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

donkey choker bait will get you a donkey choker fish.. i would still try out anyways, just leave it in the water for looonger than usual..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Where can I get semolina? I looked at meijer's, didn't see any.......... Definately need to find some flavorings, after boiling my boilies the rasberry ones don't have much scent........we'll see. I have a box of wheaties and some corn  :F


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

GFS.. 
sometimes ya don't need the flavor to be really strong.. you can always add..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Are you guys still going to cosi?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm whooped, but i may come out for abit around noon-ish. since i have to be downtown
..  .. hook,line&sinker(bill) is there fishing right now.. well, when i went over the bridge 30minutes ago..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

So let me get this right


> Bigger baits dont always keep the smaller carp away...but if there not bigger than a golf ball i bet ya they'll catch just fine.


Therefor it doesn't take big balls to catch big fish ??


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Who's going and what time?? If you guys head to COSI give me a shout...

Hey BB, Ak and i are trying to figure out a spot to hit tonight or monday night...i want to make it an all nighter with my brolly and bedchair, your welcome to come along for some night bite action if you want.

BB, you can always make a "dip" of the same flavor by using a simple plastic jar, 4-6oz of clear Karo syrup and add the amount of flavor you want(strong or light)..works great to recharge your baits.


Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I've got big balls
I've got big balls
And they're such big balls
Dirty big balls
And he's got big balls
And she's got big balls
But we've got the biggest balls of them all

Sorry. Just a little AC/DC


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I know where cosi is.......do you guys go directly behind it or what? It has been a long time since I was in that area...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL..Tim was thinking the same song too man.

Jim, NOPE ya always need big balls no matter what..and YES i do !

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB, pull in the bus entrance right before ya go over the bridge(next to the river)...then make a quick left turn and drive down the path right to the big open area directly in front of the stadium seats and the river...fish where ever ya want.

If you guys are going down there from NOON til dark..i certainly might join ya!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

there's a road closed sign there at cosi.. pay no attention to it and drive right in.. go down by the river.. park kinda away from the water or try not to block the bikepath.. they get kinda bitchy about that..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, all I can say then is... I did catch a 62# wild bluecat out of 54' fow in the Ohio River...draw your own conclusions.

(That was the nicest way I could put it...*lol*) Okay now, I'm off to church, ya'll have a good time.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna be headin' out in the next 1/2 hour after I get my things together and give mushi a call. I plan to be there atleast until 5 or 6......depending on the fishing :F


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I mainly catch stunted bluegill and average size bass


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim...trust me, ive drawn my own conclusions long ago.......have fun a church.

BB, are ya heading to COSI for sure?

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB...i'll be there between 12 & 12:30..see ya there.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm headin' there now. Got all my stuff gathered, although there is something I'm sure to forget, I'll know when I start looking for it when I get there 

I'll be the guy in the red shirt with the stradic and baitrunner. See yah there :B


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bill should still be there.. go tell him crappielooker said he's been slackin from comin over there..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey, Scott.....thanks a ton for just coming out. I learned a bit just watching and sure didn't expect those flavors!!! Much appreciated  

Thinking of heading back out this even when it cools down, my head is on fire!!! I thought for sure we'd be hand over fist non stop at that lake....you'd think I swam out and hooked that carp myself  Then nothing? 

Can you catapult a cast net?  Maybe add another 50' of line........


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys better post some pictures.....


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

yeah, did you catch anything at all?

too bad I could not join you this time... I will sometimes for sure!
greg


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

heh, my girl just said let's go fishing and check this COSI, screw it, hope I can find it 
AK - I was trying to call you for direction (still not sure where it is) but maybe your phone is broken or what, it was pretty strange signal (well, lack of it).

Will let you know how I did.
greg


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well i just woke up, much needed rest ..I was up almost 24 hrs....geez!


Hit COSI and found Bill & BB already set up. Bill said he'd been there since 6:30am and only had one channel cat to show for it..EEK! But BB caught a nice scappy common and i knew we'd get a few. At the same time he was fighting his fish i had one messing around with mine....i set the hook and reeled in my first ever snaping turtle on CARP BAIT..geez(my luck). I lost a nice one to a hook pull (too much pressure) and landed a small common after that....then the action died.

BB and myself headed to another water in search of action....he had on on with in 2 mins. of casting out..then nothing..but we saw carp everwhere.


As always great to see ya Bill...and very nice to finally meet ya BB...not a problem on the flavors, my plessure.

We'll meet up again guys.....i just needed to get some sleep..feeling more human again now..lol.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

leckiq.. sorry maan.. i was snooozing and flubbed up when i answered the phone.. glad you found the place(and the fish)..  
amen.. i'm feeling better after napping a little.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I went back out tonight(see leckig's post). Guess I just couldn't get enough......had to wait until that sun went down a bit though......my head looks like a tomato  

I'm definately gonna use a little tax money to purchase proper carping gear, not my mix-match(although it worked today) equipment.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Speaking of snapping turtles...with the Clark Lake outing coming next week, it reminded me of my first trip there. Chummed with a couple cans of sweetcorn only to find several snappers moving into the area. At first I thought I was getting line bites or something, until I pulled a 10 lb snapper in on flavored sweetcorn. That was my first and only snapper on carp bait (though I've caught a few painted turtles and sliders). Things are a mess to try and unhook...


----------

